# Anyone know the going rate for workman.



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

Hi All, 

There is quite a bit of work to do on the house I am buying, the sale will be completed in April, but I need to start planning now. 
There is not any structual work mainly cosmetic, new bathroom, kitchen, doors, a room needing partitioning ect. 
Does anyone know the going rate for this kind of work? Not sure if it differs from region to region, but it will be near Alora in Malaga. 
Would appreciate a bit information if anyone can help. 

Thanks in Advance (hopefully) 

Sharon.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Sharon,
I am in Calpe, Alicante and having some work done.
Partitioned part of my terrace into a small office , currently installing a new kitchen then a bathroom refurb in a couple of months.
I am using a couple of local people and the rate is 11 euro an hour.
Regards
Alex


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi. We're using a couple of guys in Fuenteheridos, Huelva. Abou 10 euro an hour. So about the same as Alex.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't forget to obtain all the necessary licences or it could be VERY expensive 

Plumbers and electricians around here charge around 16-18€/hour (plus IVA of course).


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

In our experience, we had to get an architect to draw up a project. Before that we were absolutely stuck!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

LizFox said:


> In our experience, we had to get an architect to draw up a project. Before that we were absolutely stuck!


It all depends if it's obra major or obra menor (big or small work ). 

I seem to recall that adding partitions, new bathrooms etc. is considered big work.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Isn't it better to get a quote for the whole job rather than pay per hour, as the work could go on longer at an hourly rate?


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it's more a case of "keeping in with the Town Hall"  All very costly!!!


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Don't forget to obtain all the necessary licences or it could be VERY expensive
> 
> Plumbers and electricians around here charge around 16-18€/hour (plus IVA of course).


Thats thrown me a bit! why do I need licences? I am only replacing the existing kitchen and bathroom, and the partition is to block off one of the bedrooms that you have to go through to get to the other.
Wasn't aware that it needed planning permission for that.


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

calpeflyer said:


> Hello Sharon,
> I am in Calpe, Alicante and having some work done.
> Partitioned part of my terrace into a small office , currently installing a new kitchen then a bathroom refurb in a couple of months.
> I am using a couple of local people and the rate is 11 euro an hour.
> ...


Hi Alex, 

Thanks for the info, sounds reasonable, Having read other replies I am not sure if I need to inform the authorities. Just thought same as here in UK, if only modernising. Have you come across any problems?


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Isn't it better to get a quote for the whole job rather than pay per hour, as the work could go on longer at an hourly rate?


 Yes, you have a point there, just wasn't sure how it works in Spain, as I will be needing joiner, plumber, electrician ect.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi

Partitioning part of my my terrace to make my office - we could have not bothered but it would only cause a problem if a town hall wallah happened to be cruising around - they do that apparentley plus it was on the outside of the house..
All TownHalls need more dosh. So I got a licence for that - 230 Euro for a 2500 Euro job.
My kitchen is inside so I am not bothering with a licence for that. Might do for the bathroom because it will be more noisy - we will see.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You are supposed to get a licence for practically everything you do like retiling, redistributing space (pulling down/ putting up walls) changing floors - you name it there's a licence for it! Maybe you can get away with it, but if you upset a neighbour, or the police see you're doing work they will ask for your licence and if you don't have one at the least you'll get fined...
And yes, rates will differ a lot from region to region


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

On-the-move said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Thanks for the info, sounds reasonable, Having read other replies I am not sure if I need to inform the authorities. Just thought same as here in UK, if only modernising. Have you come across any problems?


I have a pal who got fined 300€ for re-tiling his kitchen without a 'small works' licence from the town hall.

When I was completely refitting the kitchen, and re-painting all the rooms, in my son's apartment I asked in the building dept of the town hall. It was a different municipality to that of my friend. In my son's case they said I only needed a licence, in their municipality, if I was going to knock down walls.

So like so many things in Spain, things vary. Just ask at the town hall.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

On-the-move said:


> Thats thrown me a bit! why do I need licences? I am only replacing the existing kitchen and bathroom, and the partition is to block off one of the bedrooms that you have to go through to get to the other.
> Wasn't aware that it needed planning permission for that.


You almost need a licence to cough in Spain !

A story I've told before - I had to replace two broken floor tiles. I was doing the work and was stopped by a local policeman asking where my licence was. I explained that I was just replacing two broken tiles but he still wanted to see the licence!

I've also heard of people being fined for painting rooms INSIDE their house!

So be careful, please.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

On-the-move said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Just thought same as here in UK, if only modernising.


 TOP TIP: Never assume anything in Spain is the same as it is in the UK 

Jo xxx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

When in Britain I usually add enough contingency to have the job redone, as well as some cash for petrol to go out searching for the builder when he disappears off to another job for a few days. Then, I roll up my sleeves and do all the snagging when they've "finished".


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't personally think you need a license for the works. But ours is on a narrow street where we need a skip license from the Town Hall so probably a different scenario. If you don't need any licenses, that's great. Liz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LizFox said:


> I don't personally think you need a license for the works. But ours is on a narrow street where we need a skip license from the Town Hall so probably a different scenario. If you don't need any licenses, that's great. Liz


Its always wise to check first. I've heard similar horror stories, even to just paint internal rooms

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What ever you do do NOT use a "builder" simply because he happens to speak English - you want the person to do a good job of work not teach you English (which he may be lousy at anyway.) So many of those who advertise themselves as builders or electricians or plumbers etc.had only ever done a bit of DiY before they got off the plane/boat and re-invented themselves as "fully qualified tradesmen".

Go for a good Spanish tradesman and engage the services of a good translator/interpreter. You may well be paying two fees but it will be worth it to get a good job done first time. Who do you use? - ask neighbours, they will know who is good, who is to be avoided, etc.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> What ever you do do NOT use a "builder" simply because he happens to speak English - you want the person to do a good job of work not teach you English (which he may be lousy at anyway.) So many of those who advertise themselves as builders or electricians or plumbers etc.had only ever done a bit of DiY before they got off the plane/boat and re-invented themselves as "fully qualified tradesmen".
> 
> Go for a good Spanish tradesman and engage the services of a good translator/interpreter. You may well be paying two fees but it will be worth it to get a good job done first time. Who do you use? - ask neighbours, they will know who is good, who is to be avoided, etc.


I second that!

Imo, paying for building work by the hour is not a sensible way to proceed.
Get a quote, ask what latitude there might be around that quote, and ask for labour and material costs to be shown separately.
Way back in the UK I bought old houses and had them renovated for sale. I soon learned the folly of paying by the hour. Are you going to set a stop watch the minute your builder arrives? Of course not. Paying by the hour is far too open-ended, as I quickly found out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Whether or not you need a licence depends on the Ayuntamiento where you live. They seem to be very strict where Snikpoh lives. Where I am, you only need one for interior work if you need the road closed for some reason (e.g. using a crane) or if you are putting a skip outside on the street.

Go and ask at your town hall, or google the name of your town plus "licencia de obra". Once you've established whether or not you need a permit, the process of getting it can usually be done online. This is the page for Málaga, for example.

Urbanismo - Tu Ayuntamiento por...Â*TEMAS

If you hire a local_ albañil (_builder) they might do all this for you. NB_ albañil_ translates as bricklayer in the dictionary but in practice it means a general builder.


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, surprising what you find out just asking a simple question, will ask at the Town Hall about licences, then I know where I stand. 
:confused2:


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Paying hourly*



mrypg9 said:


> I second that!
> 
> Imo, paying for building work by the hour is not a sensible way to proceed.
> Get a quote, ask what latitude there might be around that quote, and ask for labour and material costs to be shown separately.
> Way back in the UK I bought old houses and had them renovated for sale. I soon learned the folly of paying by the hour. Are you going to set a stop watch the minute your builder arrives? Of course not. Paying by the hour is far too open-ended, as I quickly found out.


I learnt the hard way about paying an hourly rate back in Mexico when we were building our house. The workers never leave you and indeed why would they?
When one pays for the whole job to be done then there is the incentive by the workers to get paid as quickly as possible and the plus for the owners is to get them out asap.


----------

